# 101 Big Villain ideas



## ImperatorK

I'm gonna have a meeting of the settings biggest and most powerful villains. I want them to be interesting, cool and flavorful, also fairly different from each other, thus I need some ideas from people with better imagination, because I want to fill a room with them.
By villain I don't simply mean any powerful evil individual, but more like leaders of evil organizations, cults or circles. Think FR's Faceless, Fzoul Chembryl, Obould, Xanathar, etc., basically the potential movers and shakers.
I'm primarily interested in NPCs of the humanoid-ish types, but some of them can be monsters (for example there will be a lesser Demon Lord present). I want to keep all of them at more-or-less 20 CR.

What I look for in your ideas is a short description of how/why is the proposed character a villain, what's his mechanical shtick (simple build, abilities you see him as possessing, or at least a class suggestion) and something about his organization.

Example: Faceless - he's a powerful vampire Wizard who's the leader of a criminal organization operating in a big metropolis.


----------



## jonesy

Fast Jack.
- Owns a courier service known for its speed and reliability. The service operates by horse and has stables all over the land. The service is a (very profitable) front for the acquisition and delivery of all sorts of less than legal items. The service employs all kinds of people, men and women, but all of them are former assassins, mercenaries, or other combat hardened veterans. When Fast Jack's service is hired to retrieve something he delivers. It's a courier service whose body count, both within and without, is many times higher than its number of employees. Newbies to the service start out by doing the legal delivery jobs.
- Fast Jack himself started out as a simple thief until he got tired of all the risks he had to endure. The courier service is actually a pyramid scheme. His underlings seek out suitable people and get them hyped up about all the profits they'll garner by rising up in the ranks. The body count within the lower echelon is caused by fierce competition to eliminate rival employees and get their share of the profits. The people at the top are truly fiersome adversaries.
- Fast Jack arrives flanked by the two lieutenants he started the service with, and they are the only people he trusts. The female ogre (Sanri Goldteeth) is a straight up fighter. The male elf (Laughing El) is a magekiller. Fast Jack is a male gnome wizard/thief (mostly utility spells and stuff to hinder the opposition, and things like a staff of fireballs or scrolls of teleport). All three are decked out in the best magical gear they have accumulated over the many years their service has been running. Appearance-wise they look like they walked out of a Clint Eastwood western. Dusty longcoats, scuffed boots, wide brimmed hats. Sanri's hat is covered in colourful feathers, all faded.
- You could have Fast Jack have a dispute with another villain over some botched up delivery if you want a chance for some exposition. Jack promises to settle the matter and starts talking about something else the other villain might be interested in. They then move to a private room to hash out the details. Jack is a jovial fellow, and so are his two friends. Laughing El in particular makes fun of everything and everyone (but people who know him tend to not get offended, because he has a nasty reputation despite his nice exterior). Sanri drinks all the time and seems to be in a permanent high. When she first enters she walks in with three barrels of strong ale.


- - -


Thornton Four-Weather
- Leader of a crime ring specializing in blackmail and kidnapping for ransom. The ring has in its pockets and under its thumb city officials, army officers, rich people, nobles and so on and so on. They are currently holding captive the daughter and son of an arch-wizard to get him to build them a special anti-magic artifact which they could then place in their vault of blackmail documents and things to stop anyone from scrying out its location.
- Thornton started out as a low level city official who stumbled upon something nasty on his superior. Finding out how much of a kick he got out of manipulating people with secrets they did not want revealed he slowly built himself a network of coercion and unwilling co-operatives. Very few people in his organization began willingly, but many have profited from the proceedings and the corruption within is feeding itself.
- Thornton is a tall handsome looking male half-elf. He is highly charismatic and extremely intelligent. He dresses in the finest blue and green silks. He is a thief armed with paralysing throwing knives. He is also armed with highly important people forced to his side. If a fight breaks out outside he can call in members of the city guard to aid him. If jailed he'll be free the next morning.


- - -


Kingblade
- Leader of an occasionally cannibalistic deathcult that operates on peoples fears. This secret organization meets at night in ever changing locations to plan an anarchistic takeover of society by executing key people of said society (or rather, people that the members of the deathcult think are key people).
- Kingblade looks and sounds like the very definition of an undead death knight with a voice from beyond the grave. She is however very much alive. She is a human anti-paladin (of some sort) and a deserter from an army who tried to have her hanged. This failed hanging caused her voice to take on its severe timbre. She likes the facade and cultivates it carefully. With her is her assistant Alteena Shinower who is a young scarred female cleric of a death god. Alteena looks bored all the time and is supremely hard to impress.


- - -


Whisper of Lace
- A lone human assassin. No organization of his own, and doesn't belong in any.
- All of his weapons are poisoned, even his lips are laced.
- Flowing robes of silver and gold. Underneath these dressed in black utilitarian leather. Diamond rings, earrings, and fierce fiery tattoos running across his hands.
- Speaks with a forceful commanding voice. Arrogant, imperial, entitled even. Doesn't drink, doesn't eat, avoids physical contact.


- - -


Sun-Storm of the Seventh Legion
- Captain of the feared mercenary unit Seventh Legion. Could be an orc or something similar.
- The Seventh Legion is an underground mercenary unit. It doesn't advertise publicly, its members don't announce themselves as such unless called to duty, its missions vary from highway robberies to small unit skirmishes to military engagements. Its member roster numbers in thousands, but it rarely ever calls all of them at the same time. An army besieging a city might find a member of the unit offering to call in people belonging to it from within the city to activate and open the gates for the attackers, or a city defending against invaders might find themselves with a similar offer to activate members within the invading army to take out their leaders.
- Sun-Storm fights with a spear or two swords, on or off horseback. He leaves his horse just outside. It is in battle armor, and can be called in with a whistle. His swords and spear are on the horse. It is protected by a group of five non-descript mercenaries with masks.
- He arrives dressed in a stylish sky blue business suit, and a screaming yellow cape. He looks like a plump fellow, but he is wearing armor underneath his clothes, as well as a pair of short swords.
- He tells everyone to call him Michael while he is off duty. He finds this somehow hilarious.


- - -


Hourman
- A weasily little moustachioed man dressed like an accountant. Has a crooked smile and talks in whispers. Is easy not to notice and has a tendency not to stay in the same spot for long.
- Runs a band of pickpockets and street urchins. Used to be one himself until he took over.
- Is a murderer who likes hunting people, and fixes man-hunts for people with similar interests who are higher up in the society.
- Carries a big gleaming hunting knife on his belt. Also uses a crossbow (that he probably has hidden somewhere).
- He could be the reason for all the villains gathering (at this time at least). He might be setting up a new hunt. The gathering could also be taking place at his mansion (which might have secret passages only he knows about).


- - -


Betty Bellows
- Have a body to dispose of? How about two? How about a hundred? Call Betty. She has several methods of making the evidence dissappear. Need someone interviewed, interrogated, and tortured? Her clinic has all the tools needed, and she hasn't got a nice bone in her body. Need your teeth fixed? She doesn't do that anymore, she likes the non-legal stuff more.
- Betty is a large muscular human who dresses like a stepford wife. She reeks of medicine. Her teeth are perfect, but she never smiles. There's something dangerous lurking in her eyes and just talking to her will give anyone a nasty feeling in their stomach.
- She doesn't like killing people, she likes hurting them. Is basically a coward if threatened.


- - -


Trell Rockshatter
- Dwarven criminal mastermind. Robbed the treasury of the kingdom next door last week. Stole the crown jewels of this one yesterday (still has a ring from the collection in his pants pocket). Has the blueprints to a dragon lair in his coat pocket. Tricked the richest merchant of the kingdom of this and that out of his riches. Smokes cigars, talks the talk, walks the walk. Thinks he's the greatest thing since mulled wine. And he thinks very highly of mulled wine. He stole the mulled wine recipe of the richest mulled wine maker in the land and is in the process of selling it in an auction.
- Sorceror extraordinaire.
- Gets very dark and moody when starts drinking. Mean drunk.


- - -


Salicity Monsoon
- Runs an underground auction house for illegal items.
- Dressed in a white dress that leaves most of her dark skin revealed. Wears no jewellery or makeup. Lets her long hair flow freely at her back.
- Has zero combat skills, but is flanked by two bodyguards at all times. The bodyguards are in red armor and helmets that hide most of their features (some sort of undead warriors, or bound demon servants?).
- Is unconcerned by threats, doesn't think anyone would actually attack her.
- If attacked, is easily killed, but comes instantly 'back alive'. Is a lich. With excellent skin care.


- - -


Brock Somerset
- Leader of the Birch Street Gang. Even though the gang started near Birch Street it has now spread to several other towns and cities, and it is unclear to those outside the gang which Birch Street of which town is the original location. Can't even ask the competing gangs, as they were decimated by these guys. The gang runs loan sharks, 'protection' businesses, and cheap construction work.
- Brock is a sad faced dwarf with a slight speech defect. Talks like a bruiser. Likes to insult women he comes across. Is dressed in heavy weather work clothes. Fights with a spiked chain that he carries around him under the jacket. Has a friend with him who dresses the same and fights the same, but stays silent (has his tongue cut out).
- Brock is actually a werewolf.


- - -


Lan Zo Qar
- Wizard overlord. Is building an army to conquer something or other.
- Arrives with style by teleporting in. Is followed by two sorcerers.
- Your basic everyday evil overlord.
- Might kill one of his sorcerer lackeys out of rage over an issue of something or other. Can call in more sorcerers at any time. Can summon Big Bad Things© to help him out.
- Has a girlfriend called Dexi who is already there when he teleports in who starts fawning over him and stays near him the rest of the time. Dexi is a ghost.


- - -


Maradesh
- A dragon in the guise of a wise old man in a grey robe. Everyone in the room knows he's a dragon. He just likes the guise.
- Is friendly with the non-humans in the room. Really doesn't like talking to humans.
- Has a gold coin in his hand that he plays with. Magic coin that does something?
- Recently back from the far east (or the far west) where he burnt down a city and razed it to the ground. Likes talking about all the people (humans) he killed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*HARBINGER*: a Warforged created in the service of infernal beings.  His Mithril body is covered with spikes and cold iron traceries that spell out obscenities in Infernal. In the center of his chest is a black iron bell with a deep blue glow- when it rings, people die.  He is a Battle Sorcerer, and most of his known spells are conjurations...and most of them are used to summon infernal creatures.  He is a mercenary by trade, commanding a small force of supernatural beings for special missions.  His favored weapon is a Flail

- Known feats: Mithril Body, Spiked Body, Cold Iron Tracery, Infernal Sorcerer Heritage, Infernal Sorcerer Howl (the source of the bell's powerful ringing), Arcane Strike


----------



## MortalPlague

*Beldrachor, the Scourge of Sarthax*
A thousand years ago, Beldrachor was the Emperor of Sarthax until his paladin father returned from exile to cast him down.  Unwilling to strike the blow to kill his son, he bound him in funeral bandages and entombed him alive.  Beldrachor's hatred and malice kept him alive for a thousand years, where his solitude drove him mad.  He turned to unlife through sheer force of malign will, and in the dark, he waited.  With only his own voice for company, the mummy decided that mortal power is fickle and can be lost.  The only true power is divinity.  With a clear goal, Beldrachor was ready when his tomb was finally opened.

He has walked the land for a hundred years now, always wrapped in a fine blue and black robe, with a golden mask to hide his mummified features.  He keeps to silent, secluded places when possible, avoiding the public eye for years at a time.  And always, his eye is towards godhood, and he will take any steps necessary to ascend.  For true power, he will stop at nothing.

*The Character:* Beldrachor is a powerful spellcaster, preferring the magic of sand and withering.  He favors spells that sap the moisture from his victims, leaving them nothing but hollow, dry husks.  He is very intelligent, and always looks to his own survival first.  He has lived too long and worked too hard to perish in some petty conflict.  His voice is dry as sand, and his vision is longer than most elves.


----------



## steeldragons

*Queen Rakchee: *A female half-orc who has managed to united/conquer all the divergent orcish tribes in <EvilDark MountainsPlace>. Her rise was prophecied by certain shamans and her success, ferocity and utter madness on the battlefield and subsequent cruelty to her enemies led to her fast rise among the orcish tribes, practically all of whom, have fallen into a zealot-like devotion if not actual worship to her. Rakchee has countless thousands of orcish warriors and shamans at her back, teams of assassins not to mention her shock-trooper squads of orc-troll crossbreeds. She has done quite a bit to raise her downtrodden brethren, elevating many half-orcs into her upper eschalon and inner circle of generals, high priests, spies and mages.

*Tarahl'enzz:* In the days before men, before elves, when titans and dragons ruled the world, one of the most ancient progenitor's of wyrms was cast out of the world and imprisoned by the elder gods and good elder dragons for his many transgressions against the world of the gods and their creations.  After eons locked away in the folds of astral chains, Tarahl'enzz has wriggled his way toward the material world seeking to spread evil, descent, chaos..and above all, always weaving plots that will permit his full return to the material world to exact his revenge upon the pitifully weakened descendants of the gods and dragons that imprisoned him...and, then, naturally claim all of creation as his own. He currently exists "stuck" between planes. He has the furthest reach into the material plane through the plane of shadow, but his abilities permit him some awareness of most locations. He could, for example, have a cabal of worshipers/loyal mages or priests open a "window" as it were for Tarahl'enzz to look through, stick his head/neck out or reach a claw...but not fully move into this world. Of his appearance, only a silhouetted many-horned draconic-shaped head of pure blackness with solid violet slits of eyes have ever been described...or seen in the seconds before a horrible death.

I do not have the words to describe how massive, even cataclysmic, in size and power a dragon Tarahl'enzz is. Consider him a primordial force. Stats must be made up as you go. He possesses unknown/long forgotten magical/spell/ritual power, psychic abilities, multiple types of breath weapons each of hurricane-like devastation. 

*"Nightshade" a.k.a. "the Lady Death":* A human [or half-elf or elf, if you prefer] female assassin of ridiculously high level. She is the undisbuted Guildmistress of the <EvocativeBad AssassinGroup> of <MajorHuge Cosmopolis>. Her name is whispered in fear only slightly less often than the name of the assassin's guild itself. She is always found with no less than 5 types of poison (ingesting, topical, sticky substances for weapons, fungal spores, paralytics, sleep-inducing, etc. etc.) and anti-toxins for same. Her weapons, mostly slender blades for throwing of stabbing (she will have no less than 6 secreted around her person at all times), are all coated with various poison which she uses without the slightest concern. It is said she is immune to all known poisons. It is also whispered that she is somehow related to the shadow plane as she comes and goes in darkness, almost never seen...in reality this is simply the exptraordinary heights of her skills of stealth, augmented, no doubt, by magical garb or devices. 
*
Alabaran the Catastrophe:* A lich of no small means or wealth, controlling a much-forgotten and very secluded/difficult to get to "kingdom" in a blighted valley. Alabaran, as most liches, is seeking to continually increase his magical expertise and power and, eventually, hopes toward demi-lichdom and eventual godhood. Alabaran's minions include a wide variety of monstrous and chimeric guardians he toiled for centuries to create that his attentions might be applied to things other than his "kingdom" and stronghold's defense. In addition to the monstrosities, Alabaran controls a small army (perhaps 8,000-10,000) of hobgoblins and other goblinoids who were indigenous to the hills and mountains surrounding his valley and subsequently were brought under his undead thumb...and then there are the innumerable mindless undead creatures Alabaran can control anywhere within his realm by the merest thought. There are whispers by the nearest inhabited realms (which are by no means close to Alabaran's valley) that the Lich-lord is readying to expand his hold on the region. Even the suggestion has the nearest kingdoms/empires quaking in their greaves.

*Nurg Blackteeth, Chief of Goblins:* Nurg commands a large force of goblins. While a powerful warrior and greatly respected and/or feared by his people [it is supposed Nurg might have hobgoblin blood], the Chief of Goblins is taken as something of a joke by the other evil masterminds. Nurg will suffer insults to a point, knowing these are the most vile champions wickedness has to offer. But he has earned occasional respect for his ruthlessness and unsuspected plots to end those that do him serious harm or insult...when the last Hill Giant King, who had said the Goblin chief had no business among the powerfully evil, was found murdered in his bed, sliced to carpaccio by curved goblin blades, Nurg received a great deal of praise and several coffers full of rich offerings of welcome and praise.


----------



## VariSami

*sir Ryle Galt*
"Fallen Paladin"
- Used to act as an inquisitor type purifier whose mission was to gather information of evil organizations and intercept with their operations (see "Shadowbane Inquisitor" and "Order of Illumination" in CoAd for inspiration). However, he was allured by an evil organization of rich tycoons. The resources they kept pouring at him as "offerings to the cause" turned out to be highly efficient in rooting out evil. He simply conveys the resources to an evil faction which is in conflict with another, causing the conflict to escalate and considerably damage both sides. Since his mission has not changed, he will try and protect his benefactors and their favor to the best of his ability.
- Since his mode of action is acting behind the scenes and he utilizes a vast amount of resources, he will likely not be directly confronted. Instead, he will send in lackeys who are clearly disposable and merely armed with whatever might further Galt's objectives most efficiently before the lackeys die miserably. They will use poisoned weapons and splash attacks (Fountainhead Arrow/Bolt is a personal favourite) which will deal a blow despite the inaptness of the users. They will be charmed and sent on suicide missions. Elixir of Reckoning (DMG2) is a great way to do this.
- Galt is only interested in the destruction of evil. He cares not for innocent bystanders if their deaths are "inevitable" as a sacrifice for the greater good. He acts especially cruel towards his underlings since they are just a manifestation of the festering rot he wants to purify from this world. If he bribes someone, he will kill the person afterwards. After all, having accepted the bribe, he is tainted. As already stated, his men will be sent on suicide missions and if things go wrong for Galt, they will be left for death with whomever they attempted to eliminate.
- Despite being exceptionally cruel and indifferent towards the lives of the innocent, Galt still perceived himself as righteous and his actions as justified for the greater good. He will taunt the characters for intervening with his mission and question whether their way is any better than his. How many have *they* killed? Is their cause truly a righteous one and not merely part of a conspiracy?
- Best served as a mid-boss type of villain. He is an enforcer and merely the brains of the field operatives; not the brains behind the schemes. Also, his true power stems from the resources at his disposal. He is well armed and can utilize a great amount of consumable equipment, both to buff himself and to arm his minions. Galt is no blackguard - merely a fallen paladin. This makes him a very sub-optimal character in direct conflict and his lack of power might even surprise the characters.
- His defining traits are an insane determination which is reflected in his speech and visage. He is a cold and harsh man with no compassion to share. Most probably he still dons the symbols of the organization which has forsaken him, making him seem like a champion of justice. However, there is probably something off with his gear. Gilded armor on a paladin? That seems extravagant.

*Chantalyn Vanatar
*"Undead Cult Leader"
- Chantalyn is a Necropolitan (LM) cloistered cleric (UA) who is in possession of the ritual to make more of her kind. She has established a cult of loyal followers around her based on the premise that anyone can attain the higher state of undeath and immortality if they have enough faith and strength of spirit. They live in their own village built around Chantalyn's chapel. Most of the people are innocent and hard-working peasants who merely happen to believe in Chantalyn's gospel. The cult is not evil per se although its leader is.
- Chantalyn wishes to research the mass applicability of cruximigration and the limitations inherent in the ritual. She regularly chooses people to undergo the excruciating ritual and not all of them are ready for it. They simply die of crucifixion, a slow and horrible death. However, the villagers are unfazed - clearly those chosen simply did not have enough faith after all. They have become accustomed to seeing people nailed on a pole and they see it as a festivity of sorts. After all, this time a new person might join the ranks of the true chosen.
- Chantalyn's benefactors merely see her research as a possibility of building a slave force which requires no further upkeep after a minimal initial investment. She is well aware of this and sends them regular reports on her advancements. These reports are highly detailed and analytic but completely void of emotion. They state all the details of multiple cruximigrations with horrifying precision. Should she manage to "elevate" all her followers, they would become nothing but slave labor for the people funding her.
- While her undeath is clear, she should still probably be described as hauntingly attractive. After all, her whole credo is that undeath is not an abomination but a higher, desirable state. She uses make-up and hair dyes excessively but not to hide her state. She complements it with them, which can create confusion among those who are used to thinking of the undead as horrifying, rotting abominations. Also, she is a very charismatic and intelligent individual who would rather discuss differences of opinion than face templars in outright conflict. If they do not join her, they can be killed in a multitude of ways afterwards.
- The main reason to use Chantalyn is actually not herself but her followers. Many of them are naive but benign individuals who gladly discuss their faith. They will house those in need without asking for compensation - after all, such acts might bring them closer to becoming elevated. However, they will also make playful bets about whether or not a person screaming in pain after becoming nailed on a pole will rise after her death. They will cut themselves and bleed in a cauldron and then drink the mixed blood to strengthen their bonds. Are these people evil or misled? Chantalyn's arguments might even convince some that neither is the case. They simply believe in something different, not something evil.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Racard Marhaus, the Iron Duke
-Thirty years ago, this minor noble usurped the title Duke of Gerving and has since held it in an iron fist. He is gray and aged, but he sits tall and straight in a tomblike throne carried by slaves. His retinue includes a hundred boisterous knights who pick fights with anyone who is armed and armored.
-Marhaus sold his soul to an imp in a well in exchange for the answers to six questions, all of which aided him in his ambition. The answers to his first five questions have come to pass. He is attending the conference of evil because the imp foretold that here he will gain an ally who will help him become king.
-His youngest daughter, the beautiful Mildred Marhaus, has accompanied him despite his protests to find a suitable husband.


----------



## VariSami

Oh, I also remembered some oldies from a previous campaign.

*Titan King Solomon*
"Absolute Law"
- An advanced Titan whose portfolio is actually law, making him a bizarre titan indeed. Solomon is lawful neutral but he rules a plane of limitless cities (Avincar) with an iron grasp. Everything must abide by his rules or face the consequences. And the bureaucracy is an absolute horror. He also utilizes different giants clad in a special suit of full plate and educated in Solomon's laws (basically brainwashed) as enforcers called "judges". Essentially they are like the judges of Judge Dredd - they have the right to arrest, sentence and execute. Even their helmet is similar, although it has no slits for eyes: justice is blind. However, it gives them blindsight.
- Solomon is an impersonal force. He is never directly confronted. He is simply behind all the trouble the characters come across due to the bureaucratic jungle. It is clear that he is not evil but clearly he is antagonistic since everything related to him and his laws seems to be a hindrance. If the characters are have entered Avincar through an illegal portal and ended up in a lawless zone, the confrontation will be much more direct. Lawless zones are essentially ravaged districts which have not yet been officially returned under the rule of Solomon. They have become homes to fugitives and outlaws, some of whom are ready to fight the judges face to face to keep their freedom.
- Solomon is also a demigod worshiped as the official deity of Avincar. This gives him some divine capabilities and establishes that he is outside the range of most characters. In many ways he resembles the Emperor of Warhammer 40k.

*Balmung Fezarion
*"Protector of Fiends"
- Balmung is a fey'ri warlock who leads a cult of Erythnul. However, he also acts as the patron of all the fiend-blooded fugitives in the lawless district. They are taken under his custody and given some resemblance of protection, although Balmung is far from benevolent. He also utilizes his cult's more powerful members to fight against the judges of Solomon since he does not want their lawless zone to be re-established as a part of Solomon's kingdom. Many of the members of the lawless zone are thankful for this although they realize that Balmung kidnaps and sacrifices people among their midst.
- Balmung seeks to snuff out the church dedicated to a good deity inside what he considers his district. The aasimar paladin of freedom in charge the small chapel, Isaac Schneider, is in a terminal rivalry with Balmung. One cannot survive while the other lingers. If Isaac manages to vanquish Balmung, he fiend-blooded will be left without protection and persecuted. If Balmung manages to murder Isaac, the lawless zone will be left without a bastion of serenity and healing. In either case, the judges can probably break through the lawless zone's defenses and begin handing out sentences.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Void: a hyper-intelligent awakened sphere of annihilation.


----------



## EpicWaterMelon36

Big Ben


He is a troll who, long ago, was captured by a crazed wizard and tested on. He managed to escape, however, he was not unchanged. The wizard gave him an insane amount of intelligence and made him insanely strong and massive (easily at least 12 feet tall), while taking away his eyesight. He actually appears quite polite, and anyone who enters his ‘mansion’, which is actually a filthy cave with large slabs of stone for tables and chairs, is welcomed. He makes them ‘tea’ which is a horrific mixture of sweat, blood, and water, and then sits down for a polite conversation. However, Ben has quite the temper to him and at the slightest offense will snap and enter a crazed blood frenzy, devouring anything in sight. He has many people in his debt, as he controls many tunnels under the city, and they provide him with *ahem* food, and they protect him (not that he needs it). He has a complex, maze-like system of tunnels around his lair, and anyone who escapes from him whenever he gets angry is forced to flee into these. However, as he his blind, his scent is incredible, and so he tracks people through the tunnels, savoring their fear before devouring them.


----------



## Samloyal23

An Illithid who has been studying humanoid behaviour. For a long time it forced thralls in captivity in its city to commit vile crimes against each other while it read their minds to learn how they felt about different types of torture. Now it has decided to go and study thrall races in their "natural environment" by switching bodies with a humanoid so it can go out and steal, rape, and murder in humanoid cities while reading the minds of its victims. It then returns to its own body, leaving the innocent thrall to deal with the consequences of the crimes committed by the mindflayer while it was in possession of his or her body.  Using its other psionic powers, the illithid can covertly observe the situations and psychological trauma suffered by the possessed target and any crime victims. With the knowledge gained, the braineater thinks it can develop new and better ways to breakdown the minds of thralls so they can be controlled better. It has been trying to get others of its kind to participate by using the same techniques to verify its discoveries. 

Meanwhile, it is leaving a long trail of people framed from for horrible crimes and an even longer line of traumatized crime victims. Some of these thralls are in prison, others have gone insane, a few are dead, and others are just physically crippled by torture and mutilation. The worst part is, none of them understand what happened to them or who the real villain is who has committed the evil deeds plaguing their city. Despite all the protestations of innocence by the illithid's puppets, all of them end up in prison or on a gallows. Those who believe them are losing faith in their government and fellow man, those who do not are quick to distrust those who do, creating suspicion and resentment between neighbours and friends. Civil society is slowly breaking down as the crime spree continues, each evil deed becoming more twisted and sick as time passes. The illithid does care about these, so long as it gets its data...


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Rhys Devmoni-

Devmoni is a gnome of mixed origin, and indeterminate age. He is owns hundreds of businesses in a large island metropolis known as Nea Thera, the Blue Towers. The city is roughly a mile and a half in diameter, and the central tower spire reaches wholly one mile in height. He is unimaginably wealthy, not the least because he is one of the world's most advanced Alchemists. 

He is also a complete psychopathic sadist, a malificar who deals in mind controlling magic, and his legitimate business dealings cover a continent spanning criminal enterprise. His twisted hobbies range from humanoid test subjects for his alchemical formulas, to simple torture, to breeding experiments. He is served by many humanoids of heavily mixed origin, often of disparate races that most would assume could not interbreed, all of whom are possessed of greatly enhanced physical and supernatural traits. 

His criminal enterprise includes the sale of illicit alchemical creations, trafficking of humanoids and exotic creatures, and the custom creation of obscene and unholy monsters. 

Mechanically, he is a Forest Gnome variant with the Friends cantrip instead of Minor Illusion, and has many of the same abilities as a college of whispers bard, with expertise in Alchemists Supplies, Persuasion, and Investigation. 

Rhys' right hand is a Shadar-kai known only as Venn. He is larger than most of his people, and quieter. He doesn't socialize with his boss, or even seem to like him, but he is brutally lethal when his employer or associates are threatened. When on his own, he is distant, but reasonably affable. He cannot be convinced to work against his boss via magic, as he is immune to charm effects. He is about equivelent to a level 16 Shadow Monk/Hexblade Warlock, and can manipulate shadows as physical objects, creating any weapon he is proficient with. Such weapons deal necrotic and piercing damage. He has the Devil's Sight Warlock Invocation. 

Rhys' newfound muscle is a short, gorgeous, red haired Fire Genasi woman he calls Angel. She obviously despises him, but appears to be under his magical control. She is a Pheonix Sorcerer, and has a fly speed of 60 ft, which looks something like the human torch. She is not friendly, but if someone can break Rhys' hold on her, she will gladly give a favor in turn. She will immediately turn on anyone that tries to hold that favor over her head to force her to do something she views as evil, such as harming children or the poor, but is happy to burn down the rich and powerful. If asked frivolous questions or if someone tries to engage in small talk with her, she silently stares them in the eye without any discernible emotion until they walk away. Her real name is secret, and would only be shared under extreme duress, or to someone who earned her trust. 

Rhys is most likely here for business opportunities. He may have monstrosities to sell, or elixers, drugs, or some combination, or he might be looking to buy rare and exotic reagents, or "subjects" for his experiments. His delight in mixing physical torture with magical charm and domination is always on the back of his mind, and he is always willing to eagerly use his cane, which he calls Instruction. It inflicts terrible pain without physical damage, dealing an extra 2d6 psychic damage when he hits a creature with it. 

most of the time, though, he is amiable in the manner of vaguely charming older men of good upbringing. He is well read and well spoken, and extremely intelligent.


----------



## Toric0107

*Valkharahn *- A Nightwalker pulled from the Negative Plane by a Lich named Valkharahn. 
   After being summoned from the Negative Plane, Valkharahn conducted experiments to attempt to increase the Nightwalker's power, intelligence, and agility. After around a decade of experimenting, the Lich was successful in increasing the creature's strength and intelligence, but not its agility. After many decades of terrorizing towns with his armies of undead, Valkharahn was stopped by a large group of powerful wizards from Neverwinter as well as a clan of goliaths, the Skywatcher Clan, who were constantly harassed by the dead. Before Valkharahn's defeat, the Nightwalker broke free from his shackles, destroying the Lich as well as almost every wizard and goliath that attended the battle, with only a few who lived to tell the tale. After breaking free, the Nightwalker retreated back to the Negative Plane, where he began to slowly influence some in the mortal realm. The Nightwalker named himself Valkharahn after his master, as it was the only name he knew. 

  From his domain in the Negative Plane, Valkharahn slowly influenced the denizens of the mortal plane, turning undead to his side and recruiting cultists to worship him. While dormant in his plane, Valkharahn turned Warlocks, Clerics, and even Paladins to his side by twisting their thoughts as well as impersonating a patron, god, or higher power. After decades of preparation and careful strategizing, Valkharahn formed the Council of Extinction, with a new purpose of converting all upon the mortal plane to his side, or forcing them to join his mindless army.

  (Additional villains can be created from the Council of Extinction. Some ideas I have toyed with include a Mind Flayer converted to Valkharahn's side, an Oni gifted a small amount of Valkharahn's power and sent out upon the world to bind ghosts and spirits against their will, a skeletal amalgamation with wings, multiple arms, and a void-colored tint, etc.)

   Recently, Valkharahn's schemes and attacks on towns and cities have grown worse, leading to many believing Valkharahn will usher in the end of the world if his power is left unchecked.


----------

